# Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal



## Dex91 (7. August 2015)

*Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Sehr geehrte PCGH Community,

ich hab ein Anzeigeproblem, aber erstmal zur Hardware:

*Ich habe 3 Anzeigegeräte:*

*Dell U2713HM *- 27 Zoll - 2560x1440 - Kabel: Dual DVI auf beiden Seiten 
*Samsung SyncMaster P2470HD* - 24 Zoll - 1920x1080 - Kabel: HDMI auf beiden Seiten

*Nun das Sorgenkind:*

*Sony KDL-50W805C - 50 Zoll (TV)* - 1920x1080 - Kabel: HDMI (TV) - Displayport (PC)


*Grafikkarte: *

*EVGA 980 Ti Superclocked ACX 2.0*

-----------------------------

*Problem sieht wie folgt aus: *

Die Anzeige auf dem Dell und dem Samsung klappt wunderbar, hat nie Probleme gemacht, nutze dieses Setup schon seit Jahren.

Nun kam der Sony Fernseher hinzu und den wollte ich mit an den Rechner anschließen, als 3. Monitor, aber da kommt auch schon das Problem.

Jedes  mal nach einem PC Neustart erkennt der PC den Sony nicht als Monitor. Wenn ich dann in die Windows Anzeigeeinstellungen gehe und die Monitore per Option erkennen lasse, wird die Anzeige auf den Sony erweitert mit einer Auflösung von 1024x768 die man dann auch nicht ändern kann.

Hab mich dank Dr. Google schon ein wenig im Internet schlau gemacht. Eine Option ist/war in den Registry's einige Veränderungen zu machen, die dann aber auch nur bis zum nächsten Neustart halten.

Mir fallen echt keine Ideen mehr ein.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

M.f.G.

Dex


----------



## Hawkins (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Hast du mal den Nvidia Treiber neu installiert? Bei mir wurde mein 2. Monitor erst erkannt nachdem ich den Nvidia Treiber neu installiert hab.


----------



## Dex91 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Ja hab ich auch schon gemacht.

Alle 3 Geräte angeschlossen, Treiber Neuinstalliert, klappt leider immer noch nicht so wie ich mir das Vorstelle.

Gruß

Dex


----------



## XyZaaH (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Wie siehts aus wenn nur der Sony am der GPU hängt?


----------



## Dex91 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Ich teste und berichte gleich!

Gruß

Dex

EDIT:

Also gerade Ausprobiert. Keine Anzeige! 

Kabel und Anschluss sind i.O. da es ja auf eine ganz Umständliche Art und Weise ja klappt. Nur der PC weiß nicht das er das Hauptsignal (überhaupt ein Signal) über den Displayport ausgeben soll ohne das man es ihm Befiehlt/Ihn danach suchen lässt.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Funktionieren die anderen beiden Monitore mit dem DP->HDMI Kabel?


----------



## Dex91 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Exakt das gleiche Spiel!

Gruß

Dex


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Dann würde ich mal sagen, du solltest ein anderes Kabel prüfen.


----------



## Dex91 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Da ich an der Grafikkarte nix anderes mehr frei habe außer Displayport muss ich es so machen. Kabel an sich ist ja i.O.

Sonst keine Ideen?

M.f.G.

Dex


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Woher weisst du dass das Kabel ok ist?
Hast du den Sony mal nur mit dem HDMI Kabel dran gehabt?


----------



## Hatuja (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*



Dex91 schrieb:


> Da ich an der Grafikkarte nix anderes mehr frei habe außer Displayport muss ich es so machen. Kabel an sich ist ja i.O.
> 
> Sonst keine Ideen?
> 
> ...



Hast du es denn schon mal hinbekommen, dass der PC den Sony TV auch als Sony TV erkennt und ihn mit 1080p ansteuern kann? Das habe ich bisher nicht gelesen.
Denn die 1024x786 ist ja lediglich die "Kompatibilitäts"-Auflösung, die Windows auch ohne Rückmeldung vom Anzeigegeräte einfach so rauspustet.
Ich würde dann tatsächlich mal ein anderes, ggf. hochwertiges Kabel testen!


----------



## Laudian (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Du kannst keine 3 Geräte per HDMI / DVI anschließen, ab dem dritten Monitor muss es DisplayPort sein. Wenn der Monitor kein Displayport hat, brauchst du einen aktiven DisplayPort zu HDMI Adapter, ein passiver reicht da nicht aus.

Wenn das tatsächlich das Problem ist, müsste der TV ganz normal funktionieren, wenn du einen der anderen Monitore abklemmst.
Leider ist die Anzahl der über HDMI unterstützten Monitore von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich, kann also sein, dass das Problem doch woanders liegt.


----------



## Dex91 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Ich hab es nun irgendwie geschafft mit dem was ich im Rest des Internets so gefunden habe den Sony nun mit 1920*1080 anzusteuern, muss ihn aber manuell nach dem neustart immer einmal aktivieren in dem ich in die Anzeigeneinstellung gehe (Rechtsklick aufn Desktop) und da im Menü dann einmal auf "Erkennen" klicke. Dann ist der Sony als 3ter Monitor aktiv solange wie ich den PC oder TV nicht ausmache. In dem Moment wo ich eines von beiden Ausmache muss ich das ganze Prozedere neu machen.

Daher wird es nicht am Kabel liegen, sondern irgendwo eine Einstellungssache sein (hoffe ich zumindest).

@Laudian:

Hab an der Grafikkarte folgende Anschlüsse:

3x Displayport
1x DVI
1x HDMI 

HDMI und DVI sind mit den beiden "alten" Monitoren belegt, der Sony hängt in nem Displayport Slot drin. (HDMI an der einen Seite, Displayport an der anderen).

Ich hoffe das ich es nun halbwegs verständlich rüberbringen konnte und ihr das Problem verstanden habt.

M.f.G.

Dex


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Deswegen sollst du ja mal den Sony alleine an das HDMI only Kabel hängen und gucken ob er so normal funktioniert.
Wenn er das tut, mal alle DP Anschlüsse durchprobieren.
Falls der Fehler bei allen Anschlüssen auftritt, dann sind alle DP Anschlüsse defekt oder aber das DP/HDMI KAbel

Sollte der Sony am HDMI only Kabel auch nicht richtig funktionieren, dann liegt es am Fernseher oder einer Einstellung im Selbigen.


----------



## Dex91 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

HDMI Only klappt ohne Probleme!

Alle Displayports ausprobiert, bei allen tritt der gleiche Fehler auf.

M.f.G.

Dex


----------



## BenRo (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Schließ doch mal den Dell per DisplayPort an, dann brauchst du auch keine Adapterkabel, oder verstehe ich was falsch?


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Also ist es das Kabel.
Welches hast du denn gekauft?


----------



## Laudian (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Hast du mal einen der anderen Monitore rausgezogen und den pc neu gestartet ? Wenn der Sony dann funktioniert erkläre ich das gerne nichmal ausführlicher.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

So wie es verstanden habe, funktionieren die anderen Monitore ja auch nicht an dem DP/HDMI Kabel.


----------



## Dex91 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Hab folgende Setup's schon getestet:

Dell + Samsung OHNE Sony -> Klappt (wie halt schon beschrieben)
Dell + Samsung (an DP) -> Klappt nicht, gleicher Fehler
Sony only (DP) -> Kein Bild
Sony only HDMI -> Klappt!

Wenn 2 Monitore angeschlossen sind, davon einer mit dem DP Kabel, muss ich immer erst per Anzeigeeinstellungen einmal "Erkennen" damit der Monitor der am DP Kabel hängt an geht.

M.f.G.

Dex


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Zum dritten Mal, nimm ein anderes Kabel.


----------



## BenRo (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Hast du mal ein normales DisplayPort-zu-DisplayPort-Kabel anstatt eines DisplayPort-zu-HDMI-Adapters ausprobiert?


----------



## Laudian (7. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*



Dex91 schrieb:


> Hab folgende Setup's schon getestet:
> 
> Dell + Samsung OHNE Sony -> Klappt (wie halt schon beschrieben)
> Dell + Samsung (an DP) -> Klappt nicht, gleicher Fehler
> ...



Das klingt stark nach einem defekten Kabel.


----------



## Dex91 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Hab ein neues Kabel gekauft, gleiches Dilemma. Hat sich nix verändert. Der Mitarbeiter beim Saturn sagte das es am Output Signal liegen könnte und man es vielleicht auch irgendwo einstellen kann. So genau konnte er mir das nicht sagen.

Fazit:

 Neues Kabel -> Keine Besserung!
Auch an den anderen Monitoren ausprobiert, gleiches Spiel.

Gruß

Dex


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Ist es ein passives oder aktives Kabel.


----------



## Dex91 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Woran erkenn ich es? 

Gruß

Dex


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Gibt es so wie ich das sehe nur als Adapter.
Kauf einfach nen normales DP Kabel und schliess den Dell daran an.
Den Samsung per DVI und den Sony dann per HDMI.


----------



## Account12 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Gibt es so wie ich das sehe nur als Adapter.
> Kauf einfach nen normales DP Kabel und schliess den Dell daran an.
> Den Samsung per DVI und den Sony dann per HDMI.



Du bist nur hier um dich über sein Kabel zu beschweren ich habe das selbe Problem mit 3 KABELN!

ALLE NEU

Denkst du es liegt immer am Kabel gib mal Normale Antworten...

Kabel Kabel Kabel... es liegt nur am Kabel?


Ok Profi!


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Du meldest dich extra an, nur um mir zu sagen, dass ich keine Ahnung habe.
Sehr interessant.


----------



## Account12 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du meldest dich extra an, nur um mir zu sagen, dass ich keine Ahnung habe.
> Sehr interessant.



Nein, weil ich dasselbe Problem habe.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Und warum machst du mich dann dumm an?


----------



## Account12 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und warum machst du mich dann dumm an?



Weil du keine einzige Hilfreiche Antwort geliefert hast.

Bestimmt hat er von 2015 bis jetzt immer noch dasselbe Problem.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Naja, wenn du meinst.


----------



## Silencer102 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du meinst.



Sorry, ich muss mich jetzt auch mal einmischen. Gerade weil mir dein "Kabel, Kabel, Kabel" bebrülle gerade richtig auf den Kecks ging!

Das Problem ist NICHT das kabel um das ganz deutlich zu sagen!
Warum ich das weiß kann ich erklären. Ich arbeite als IT System Administrator. Ich betreue Etwa 950 Arbeitsplätze.
 Wir haben hier im Vorrat dutzende PC´s und Dutzende Monitore und wohl Hunderte an Kabel. Wir konnten Dutzende Kabel tauschen, das problem war damit nicht behoben.

Die lösung war das der Monitor komplett stromlos sein muss. Auch für einen längeren Zeitraum damit sich die Kondensatoren komplett Entladen. Dann wieder Monitor an und Kabel rein, es klappte alles wunderbar. AUCH mit einem Kabel bei dem es vorher nicht ging!

Das Problem ist bei I/O Monitor und DisplayPort zu suchen. Undzwar Firmware seitig. Da kann man so lange mit Kabel rumtauschen was man will. Würde nichts helfen. Daher wenn sowas passiert. PC aus. Monitor aus! Alle Kabel ziehen! Kaffee trinken! nach Mindestens 2 Minuten dann PC mit strom versorgen. PC einschalten. Monitor mit Strom versorgen. AN DP anschließen. Einschalten. Wolla BILD!

Sorry aber wenn man NULL plan hat, dann nicht im Forum als "IT GURU" zum wiederholten male seine Unkenntnis breit tretten und andere veranlassen sehr kostspielige DP Kabel zu kaufen, obwohl du null Garantie geben kannst, das dies eine Lösung ist. Ein "Kabel tauschen" ist eine billige 0 8 15 Antwort die jeder DAU einem geben würde.
Möchte ich dich fast fragen, wie alt bist du? Wie lange und wo hast du Erfahrungen sammeln können? Zur Info, Ich habe 30 Jahre Erfahrung im Privat bereich. Und mach den IT Helpdesk und Administrator von First, über Second und Third level Support seit über 10 Jahren.

Nebenbei,
In vielen Foren wird von Grafikkarten treiber gesprochen, auch dieses "kann es nicht sein", weil auch kein bild vor Windows erscheint. Und die Treiber sind bis dahin völlig unrelevant. Bis dahin ist das "Basic Input Output System" für das Bild zuständig (BIOS). Daher würde ich an einen BIOS Falsh denken. UND/ODER einen Flash der Firmware vom Monitor.

Aber um sich erst einmal zu helfen wie gesagt, Monitor komplett abmachen, paar Minuten waren, wieder dran (auch strom!) unter umständen diesen vorgang paar mal Wiederholen. Aber wir haben dies nun mehrmals Beobachtet und die genannte lösung führt (irgendwann) aber immer zum erfolg.


----------



## Matthias_R (17. März 2018)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*



Silencer102 schrieb:


> Aber um sich erst einmal zu helfen wie gesagt, Monitor komplett abmachen, paar Minuten waren, wieder dran (auch strom!) unter umständen diesen vorgang paar mal Wiederholen. Aber wir haben dies nun mehrmals Beobachtet und die genannte lösung führt (irgendwann) aber immer zum erfolg.



ICH KÖNNTE DICH ABKNUTSCHEN! Seit 3 Monaten steht mein 3. Monitor nutzlos rum, alles versucht, nichts hat geholen, außer dein Vorschlag! Ich habe mich jetzt extra angemeldet, um mich zu bedanken. 

Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## Ribose (2. August 2018)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*



Silencer102 schrieb:


> Die lösung war das der Monitor komplett stromlos sein muss. Auch für einen längeren Zeitraum damit sich die Kondensatoren komplett Entladen. Dann wieder Monitor an und Kabel rein, es klappte alles wunderbar. AUCH mit einem Kabel bei dem es vorher nicht ging!
> 
> Das Problem ist bei I/O Monitor und DisplayPort zu suchen. Undzwar Firmware seitig. Da kann man so lange mit Kabel rumtauschen was man will. Würde nichts helfen. Daher wenn sowas passiert. PC aus. Monitor aus! Alle Kabel ziehen! Kaffee trinken! nach Mindestens 2 Minuten dann PC mit strom versorgen. PC einschalten. Monitor mit Strom versorgen. AN DP anschließen. Einschalten. Wolla BILD!



Wie ein junger Gott kam er daher und hat mich gerettet.


----------



## sunlove (18. März 2019)

*AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*

Zitat von Silencer102  Beitrag anzeigen
Die lösung war das der Monitor komplett stromlos sein muss. Auch für einen längeren Zeitraum damit sich die Kondensatoren komplett Entladen. Dann wieder Monitor an und Kabel rein, es klappte alles wunderbar. AUCH mit einem Kabel bei dem es vorher nicht ging!

Das Problem ist bei I/O Monitor und DisplayPort zu suchen. Undzwar Firmware seitig. Da kann man so lange mit Kabel rumtauschen was man will. Würde nichts helfen. Daher wenn sowas passiert. PC aus. Monitor aus! Alle Kabel ziehen! Kaffee trinken! nach Mindestens 2 Minuten dann PC mit strom versorgen. PC einschalten. Monitor mit Strom versorgen. AN DP anschließen. Einschalten. Wolla BILD!

Ich habe mich auch extra angemeldet um mich bei Silencer102 zu bedanken !!!!!!! 
Das Problem war das Die Zwei Monitore an der Docking Station nicht erkannt wurden. Dank Silencer102 unserem Retter funkt es wieder. 7 von 7 Sterne ******* für Silence 102. DANKE DANKE DANKE


----------



## ytsticks (28. November 2021)

Silencer102 schrieb:


> *AW: Monitor per Displayport nicht erkannt/Empfängt kein Signal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Extra registriert, um Danke zu sagen! Hat bei mir auch funktioniert. Es scheint so simpel aber den Strom vom Monitor hab ich als einziges immer dran gelassen, bis ich hierher kam. Top Tipp!


----------



## Isaac65 (27. April 2022)

ytsticks schrieb:


> Extra registriert, um Danke zu sagen! Hat bei mir auch funktioniert. Es scheint so simpel aber den Strom vom Monitor hab ich als einziges immer dran gelassen, bis ich hierher kam. Top Tipp!


Exakt wie bei mir - deshalb extra angemeldet hier, um *Silencer102* nochmals ein Dankeschön auszusprechen


----------

